# Crazy!! cost of Drop Down Ceiling



## Tanre (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi all, a GC here with zero experience doing drop down ceiling, but will be doing one soon at my own house in the basement. I always thought that they were pretty cheap, but it appears that the cost of just materials for a 642sq ft space is roughly $2500-$3000. That seems crazy to me. 

Tiles seem to run about $2-$3 sq ft and the grid system is about the same. Ive heard that getting individual grid ices will lower the price a but, so will try that.


Are there any cheaper places to shop out there? Any cheaper alternatives.

Thanks.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Materials for plain white 2x2 grid and panels here is $3.00/sqft


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I always tell me customers drywall costs the same as the cheapest drop ceiling. If you want on of the fancy ones they are all going to cost more then drywall. 

Did this one this winter. I think it was three times the cost of drywall.


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

So by GC do you mean home owner?

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

GC means, George Consumer of Georgetown Court trying to get pricing for General Consumer!!!!!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I always tell me customers drywall costs the same as the cheapest drop ceiling. If you want on of the fancy ones they are all going to cost more then drywall.
> 
> Did this one this winter. I think it was three times the cost of drywall.


Yup, if not a little less.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

PCI said:


> GC means, George Consumer of Georgetown Court trying to Get Costs for General Consumer!!!!!




fify


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Just don't put up a ceiling it will be free that way

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanre (Apr 28, 2019)

Licensed General B


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Being a homeowner and you can't do this yourself you have to pay someone and the price you said it cost, it's reasonable for material and labor.

That said, I don't know what cheapest ceiling you talking about, but cheapest drop ceilings around here in the box store *cost 0.55 cents PSF... +Main runners+cross T's+Wall Molding+Wire+Wire Hangers+Labor= Your contractor gave you a good price* :thumbsup:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Tanre said:


> Hi all, a GC here with zero experience doing drop down ceiling, but will be doing one soon at my own house in the basement. I always thought that they were pretty cheap, but it appears that the cost of just materials for a 642sq ft space is roughly $2500-$3000. That seems crazy to me.
> 
> Tiles seem to run about $2-$3 sq ft and the grid system is about the same. Ive heard that getting individual grid ices will lower the price a but, so will try that.
> 
> ...


You can get USG ceiling tiles as low as $.55/sf at big box stores, but as a GC yourself, you should realize, you get what you pay for... the nicer ones cost more for a reason...

The question you then need to ask yourself, do you want to put out the money for something you're going to look at a lot, and base that decision on price, or do you want the satisfaction of looking at something you're not going to regret?

If cost is that much of a concern, you can always save yourself money and do it yourself... it's not difficult... just time consuming the first time out... if , as a GC, you don't have any subs who you can ask for advice if you do decide to install it yourself, there's always YouTube or a Home Depot Clinic...


----------



## Tanre (Apr 28, 2019)

The price I quoted above was for me doing it myself. Never stated that is was being subbed out. Cant find anything near me close .55/sft.


Inner 10: looks nice!


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Tanre said:


> The price I quoted above was for me doing it myself. Never stated that is was being subbed out. Cant find anything near me close .55/sft.
> 
> 
> Inner 10: looks nice!


Well, you didn't mention what level quality of product you were talking about for the $2-$3/sf (other than cheaper alternative) so got the impression price was your focus... For USG at $.55/sf, try Home Depot... even if twice the price in your area, it's still half the cost of what you were talking about... of course, higher the quality (like in Inner's pic), the higher the price...


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Don’t want to be a buzz kill but it was my picture of the mdf ceiling.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Don’t want to be a buzz kill but it was my picture of the mdf ceiling.


You're right... :thumbsup:

Sorry about that mis-credit... 

Credit where credit is due... :clap:


----------



## Tanre (Apr 28, 2019)

ahhh, sorry stunt carpenter. You are right! My mistake.


If its any consolation, I liked it so much, I researched the Direct Mount Ceiliing and am now trying to figure out a way to do one by creating a pseudo ceiling(probably a simple lowered frame from joists) where I attach the connections points. Twice the work, but the finished product looks so much nicer. I cant attach directly to joists because of many obstacles, so it must be dropped; wish I could find a manufacturer that makes that design in a suspended version(no luck). Thank you for posting the pic!


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Tanre said:


> ahhh, sorry stunt carpenter. You are right! My mistake.
> 
> 
> If its any consolation, I liked it so much, I researched the Direct Mount Ceiliing and am now trying to figure out a way to do one by creating a pseudo ceiling(probably a simple lowered frame from joists) where I attach the connections points. Twice the work, but the finished product looks so much nicer. I cant attach directly to joists because of many obstacles, so it must be dropped; wish I could find a manufacturer that makes that design in a suspended version(no luck). Thank you for posting the pic!


 If you're going to construct a drop-down frame (i.e. - pseudo-frame), so you could get that same look below (i.e. - flat coffered painted white) and still be able to have access to the things above, for around a $1000 in materials, using either 3/8" MDF panels or 3/16" hard-board (or for pre-painted hard-board, look at Thrifty White) you can inexpensively (compared to the $2-$3/sf ceiling tiles) achieve the same look. Strong, rigid, lightweight, smooth for painting (recommend spray) and inexpensive... painted gives you many material options that are budget friendly when DIY... :thumbsup:


Just remember to use an 80-tooth blade...


----------



## Tanre (Apr 28, 2019)

KAP, funny how some things are right in front of our faces and we dont see them.


What a freakin great idea. Since I may be building a drop down frame, why not just build the complete frame and attach Tees and Mains made of a thin pine (or something similar/plastic maybe), then use the MDF boards for the panels.


Funny, I was thinking of spending $2500 for the above kit and attaching it to my drop down frame(which would run another $500-$700). If I'm going through the trouble of the frame, might as well make it level and as perfect as I can, and fabricate Mains and Tees and attach it directly to the frame. Then finish it all off with painted MDF.



I do believe that's what you were inferring. Thanks a bunch...new project under way!


Now working on a way to use Aluminum studs and channels for ease of use.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Tanre said:


> KAP, funny how some things are right in front of our faces and we dont see them.
> 
> 
> What a freakin great idea. Since I may be building a drop down frame, why not just build the complete frame and attach Tees and Mains made of a thin pine (or something similar/plastic maybe), then use the MDF boards for the panels.
> ...


You might be overthinking this a little... I don't know how far the drop you need is, but all you'd need is the main lines (i.e. - stud nailed to ceiling, material for drop dadoed, then glued or nailed, then your finish piece) set at level, and then the cross pieces you can clamp, glue and pocket-hole in place. Add a nailer to complete the box on top of the pocket-holed piece so you have a box to accept the panel. 

A quick drawing (nothing to scale, just illustration of the above)... I added a blow-out of the ceiling area to explain the above... Should be clear enough... any questions, just ask...


----------



## Tanre (Apr 28, 2019)

KAP, very kind of you to take the time to add the image. Thank you. The drop is about 18 inches.


Because its a large drop, the "stud nailed to ceiling, material for drop dadoed, then glued or nailed, then your finish piece" part may not work because I would have to use ripped sheets of plywood to make the I beam (with finished piece being on bottom). That would be a bunch of plywood. 



Thus, Im thinking of using metal studs hung down vertically at intervals, with them connected to a metal Channel inlaid with ripped wood for the bottom piece. Think the channels can be laid perpendicular to the joists and be set level and then attach the Mains to the channels.



What do you think?


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

Tanre said:


> KAP, very kind of you to take the time to add the image. Thank you. The drop is about 18 inches.
> 
> 
> Because its a large drop, the "stud nailed to ceiling, material for drop dadoed, then glued or nailed, then your finish piece" part may not work because I would have to use ripped sheets of plywood to make the I beam (with finished piece being on bottom). That would be a bunch of plywood.
> ...




It would be what, 20 sheets of ply to do it Kap’s way? 

I would not being inlaying metal channel and cutting up metal studs to save 20 sheets


----------



## EricJ (May 11, 2019)

My father in law was an interior contractor. Did mostly commercial work so drop ceilings at the time were a big deal back then in the 80's. I actually worked with him while in college and got a lot of experience with that stuff. Not really surprised at the cost posted by the OP.


----------

